# Does anybody like the rage



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

You're not pushing NEAR enough KE to shoot Rages, probably not any expandable for that matter. Stick to fixed blades until you're pushing more KE.


----------



## BowhunterZ6 (Aug 5, 2008)

I shoot magnus buzzcutts and the g5 tekan just fine now


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

I personally would not shoot any expandable at that poundage. Personally I would never shoot a expandable at all though. It's just one more thing that can go wrong in your setup. Keep shooting what you shoot good with otherwise get yourself a pack of muzzy's or slick tricks.:wink:


----------



## Wolfey (Aug 12, 2008)

If you want to shoot an expandable stick with the tekans way better than rages. there a lot tougher head and penetrate better.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

It Depends on the ke on your bow right now. It doesent take much for rage so most likely yes


----------



## swmthunter (Feb 12, 2009)

i would stick with fixed, i personally like shuttle t-locks out of my set up


----------



## gen 27 3 (Mar 9, 2009)

i just started shooting rages with 48lbs and 26 draw and they work fine


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

gen 27 3 said:


> i just started shooting rages with 48lbs and 26 draw and they work fine


Just asking for disaster.


----------



## midwesthunter95 (Feb 10, 2009)

Whats with you and your KE Rory/MO


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

midwesthunter95 said:


> Whats with you and your KE Rory/MO


Nothing at all. It's called ETHICS. People think Rages will perfom great out of a low KE bow, or even an untuned bow. Simply not true. Then they'll be the first to come on here and complain about the broadhead not doing their job, when it's actually user error. If you want to hear more about it all, go ahead and PM a guy on here that's had TONS of experience with them. His username is JV NC.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> Just asking for disaster.



sorry but i disagree. Rage are basically fieldpoints. no special tuning. Its the one mechanical you dont have to have much ke to use


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

Elite13 said:


> sorry but i disagree. Rage are basically fieldpoints. no special tuning. Its the one mechanical you dont have to have much ke to use


You should still practice with your broadheads because they may fly differnt. And you want you use as much of that ke you can on the deer not opening the blades up on any broadhead. Expandables are just one more thing to go wrong when you are shooting.


----------



## Joe(y) (Mar 1, 2009)

I'm with jennings...im gunna stick to the muzzys they are the worlds best broadhead...too much can go wrong with the rages.


----------



## furfetcher (Feb 17, 2007)

Shot one doe with a rage last fall. Huge entrance and exit but decided to stick with my fixed blades. Head didnt seem as strong as i would like.


----------



## kingvjack (Mar 26, 2008)

Elite13 said:


> sorry but i disagree. Rage are basically fieldpoints. no special tuning. Its the one mechanical you dont have to have much ke to use


I disagree... I think a high amount of KE is what makes a mechanical what it is. without it you are just gambling with your shots, there is no way to guarantee that the head will do its job since you underachieved it to begin with.


----------



## PSE ROGUE (Jan 19, 2008)

go ahead they are awesome


----------



## Bowhunter500 (Mar 23, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> Nothing at all. It's called ETHICS. People think Rages will perfom great out of a low KE bow, or even an untuned bow. Simply not true. Then they'll be the first to come on here and complain about the broadhead not doing their job, when it's actually user error. If you want to hear more about it all, go ahead and PM a guy on here that's had TONS of experience with them. His username is JV NC.


Guess it depends on shot placement. My mom uses a 47 pound bow.... Rage 3 blades... and got 3 pass throughs this year... not sure what you are talking about.....


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I would suggest staying with a fixed blade.

Has anyone tried the new 40 KE rage? They're designed for bows that are shooting 40 pounds of KE.


----------



## HuntLions_94 (Feb 20, 2008)

kingvjack said:


> I disagree... I think a high amount of KE is what makes a mechanical what it is. without it you are just gambling with your shots, there is no way to guarantee that the head will do its job since you underachieved it to begin with.


I think you are alway gambling with your shots on an Mechanical hints the word (Mechanical). Its (Mechanical) thats just one more thing to go WRONG!!!!


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

There are alot of good heads out there that have been around for awhile such as muzzys. yes the do the job. But heres a situation to think about. the season before last i had the oppurtunitty to get a arrow in a 180+ 10 point that i had been hunting for 2 yrs. I misjudged the yardage some and hit him between the spine and lungs. i was shooting G5 Strikers. We never found him. Although that deer is still alive. Now if i would have been shooting a large mecahnical such as the Rage that deer would have probally been on my wall right now. Ive killed quite a few deer with rage now and have performed flawlessly. Of course theres going to be guys that say stick with oldschool muzzys but if im going to spend all this money on my bow im not going to skimp on a broadhead. Rage are probally one of the best if not the best head out there


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Elite13 said:


> There are alot of good heads out there that have been around for awhile such as muzzys. yes the do the job. But heres a situation to think about. the season before last i had the oppurtunitty to get a arrow in a 180+ 10 point that i had been hunting for 2 yrs. I misjudged the yardage some and hit him between the spine and lungs. i was shooting G5 Strikers. We never found him. Although that deer is still alive. Now if i would have been shooting a large mecahnical such as the Rage that deer would have probally been on my wall right now. Ive killed quite a few deer with rage now and have performed flawlessly. Of course theres going to be guys that say stick with oldschool muzzys but if im going to spend all this money on my bow im not going to skimp on a broadhead. Rage are probally one of the best if not the best head out there



Make a good shot and that doesn't happen. Unbelievable.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> Make a good shot and that doesn't happen. Unbelievable.


Dude things happen. i gurantee you if a deer like that walked out in front of you the same thing could have happend. You dont think about everything you should. But then again noone is as good as hunter as you


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Elite13 said:


> There are alot of good heads out there that have been around for awhile such as muzzys. yes the do the job. But heres a situation to think about. the season before last i had the oppurtunitty to get a arrow in a 180+ 10 point that i had been hunting for 2 yrs. I misjudged the yardage some and hit him between the spine and lungs. i was shooting G5 Strikers. We never found him. Although that deer is still alive. Now if i would have been shooting a large mecahnical such as the Rage that deer would have probally been on my wall right now. Ive killed quite a few deer with rage now and have performed flawlessly. Of course theres going to be guys that say stick with oldschool muzzys but if im going to spend all this money on my bow im not going to skimp on a broadhead. Rage are probally one of the best if not the best head out there



Why do you think that a mechanical would have done any better?


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Heres a deer i killed with the Rage. you could stick your fist in the wound.









And heres a doe i shot with a G5 Montec like 4 yrs ago.









Now look at the difference in holes. All the deer that ive killed with the rage the blood trail was so good you could have ran to the deer. Now the small fix blade we were on our hands and knees looking for this deer. Both were double lung shots. Need i say more


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Elite13 said:


> Dude things happen. i gurantee you if a deer like that walked out in front of you the same thing could have happend. You dont think about everything you should. But then again noone is as good as hunter as you


Things happen huh? So let's get a mechanical, so more things can happen. Those huge entry holes aren't so great when they're not in the right place. Also not too sure where you got that good hunter part, but thanks bud .


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> Things happen huh? So let's get a mechanical, so more things can happen. Those huge entry holes aren't so great when they're not in the right place. Also not too sure where you got that good hunter part, but thanks bud .


Why wouldnt they be put in the right place? They fly like field points. If you practice and make sure they are fine. Come on use some common sense


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Elite13 said:


> Why wouldnt they be put in the right place? They fly like field points. If you practice and make sure they are fine. Come on use some common sense


Fixed blades are supposed to fly like field points too. Just have to tune your bow. How's that for common sense


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> Fixed blades are supposed to fly like field points too. Just have to tune your bow. How's that for common sense



Thats not the point. Would you pick a small 1 inch cut vs a big 2 or 2.5in cut? When you shoot a bigger head the blood trail is better. Theres more room for mistakes. If the fixed blades were perfect they wouldnt have made good mechanicals. And your common sense sucks:darkbeer:


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Why do you think that a mechanical would have done any better?


A mechanical wouldn't have done better. It was a bad shot. You can't blame a broadhead for not killing a deer if you don't put it were it's supposed to go.:crazy:


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Jennings1993 said:


> A mechanical wouldn't have done better. It was a bad shot. You can't blame a broadhead for not killing a deer if you don't put it were it's supposed to go.:crazy:


Im not blaming the broadhead. Listen, The area between the spine and lungs is very small. like 1.5in small. If i would have been shooting a rage and hit that deer there he would have been on the wall right now. But hey use what you want but im gonna go my route.


----------



## Jennings1993 (Apr 23, 2008)

Elite13 said:


> Im not blaming the broadhead. Listen, The area between the spine and lungs is very small. like 1.5in small. If i would have been shooting a rage and hit that deer there he would have been on the wall right now. But hey use what you want but im gonna go my route.


The chances are still slim of it killing the deer. The broadhead would have had to go in horizontal to even have a chance of nicking the vitals if it went in horizontal thats still a lost buck. If your shooting the 2 blade.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Elite13 said:


> Thats not the point. Would you pick a small 1 inch cut vs a big 2 or 2.5in cut? When you shoot a bigger head the blood trail is better. Theres more room for mistakes. If the fixed blades were perfect they wouldnt have made good mechanicals. And your common sense sucks:darkbeer:



Then what exactly is the point? Being too lazy to tune your bow? I'm not getting it. And no, when you shoot a bigger head the blood trail isn't always better. If mechanicals were perfect, nobody would shoot fixed blades:yawn:.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Elite13 said:


> Now look at the difference in holes. All the deer that ive killed with the rage the blood trail was so good you could have ran to the deer. Now the small fix blade we were on our hands and knees looking for this deer. Both were double lung shots. Need i say more


Were the deer shot at the same distance with the same bow and the same arrow?


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> Then what exactly is the point? Being too lazy to tune your bow? I'm not getting it. And no, when you shoot a bigger head the blood trail isn't always better. If mechanicals were perfect, nobody would shoot fixed blades:yawn:.


You know what dude im not going to keep exsolaining this to you. Your obviously not getting it because of the lack of common sense


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

N7709K said:


> Were the deer shot at the same distance with the same bow and the same arrow?



same everything except bow.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Elite13 said:


> You know what dude im not going to keep exsolaining this to you. Your obviously not getting it because of the lack of common sense


You're right, that must why you don't want to debate about it anymore


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

Rory/MO said:


> You're right, that must why you don't want to debate about it anymore



You wont understand it because you dont want to listen to what others are saying. Ive laid it out and you still dont. Doesent bother me any


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

If it doesn't bother you, then why did you send me a PM? That's wierd.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Elite13 said:


> same everything except bow.


That right there could be the difference in blood trails, not the broadheads.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

N7709K said:


> That right there could be the difference in blood trails, not the broadheads.




how would it make a difference? They were both pass thrus


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

That can make a huge difference. A bow with low KE can push a fixed blade through a deer, where it can't push a large mechanical through. If the bow that you shot the doe with was a lighter poundage bow or was slower that could have led to the poor bloodtrail. If the bows were different weight, draw length, speed, whatever is different can cause a better/worse bloodtrail.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

N7709K said:


> That can make a huge difference. A bow with low KE can push a fixed blade through a deer, where it can't push a large mechanical through. If the bow that you shot the doe with was a lighter poundage bow or was slower that could have led to the poor bloodtrail. If the bows were different weight, draw length, speed, whatever is different can cause a better/worse bloodtrail.


I shot the fixed blade with a Parker Buckshot at like 65-70lbs. I shot the Rage with an Elite Gto at 74lbs. Not getting what your saying. It wouldnt have made a difference if the fixed blade was shot out of my Elite.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

The gto is faster and set at a higher poundage. That can account for more KE.


----------



## Elite13 (Mar 11, 2007)

N7709K said:


> The gto is faster and set at a higher poundage. That can account for more KE.


They were both passthrus.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

Elite13 said:


> They were both passthrus.


Doesn't matter. The higher poundage faster bow will have better entry/exit than a slower lighter poundage bow.


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

I think he's trying to say - if the arrow is carrying more energy, it will impart more energy to the animals flesh, causing larger tears beyond the blades of the broadhead.

Not being a hunter or having any experience using BH's i dont really have a clue =P


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok so why has this turned into a bash fest. One simple question and it turns into "Without KE youre screwed, even though you can push rage open with your hand very easily because of the way their designed" Yes rage would be a good choice if you want expandable broadheads. I have never shot a fixed blade because of everything that my dad has gone wrong with them. He is a very good shot and tuned his bow for them but he would always have that occasional broadhead that would "plane" and hit about 9 inches from where he was aiming. Actually this wasnt occasional this was like every 20th shot. Now I dont know about some people but to me that seems like a lot of room for error. I have never had any problems with any of my mechanicals not expanding and I shot them when I was shooting 43 pounds out of a hoyt with a 27 inch draw using spitfires. They open fine becuase they work how they were designed. If you shoot fixed blade and they work for you then great! If you shoot expandables and they work for you then great! So I dont get why this is a bashfest on here. I guess its like teenage nature, I seem to do it to sometimes. I always think Im right then about, ahhh three days later or so i realize im wrong. So just give him helpful advice and quit with the bashing, what are we? A bunch of grownups?


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

My dad has some rages and they are awesome, but we are still muzzy believers.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

oh and btw rory/mo are you like mister perfect? Like do you know exactly what type to shoot when to shoot it and all that? Ya i bet you do, but its your opinion not everyone elses. I bet nothing has ever escaped a shot that you took at it, i can tell


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

hunter41606 said:


> Ok so why has this turned into a bash fest. One simple question and it turns into "Without KE youre screwed, even though you can push rage open with your hand very easily because of the way their designed" Yes rage would be a good choice if you want expandable broadheads. I have never shot a fixed blade because of everything that my dad has gone wrong with them. He is a very good shot and tuned his bow for them but he would always have that occasional broadhead that would "plane" and hit about 9 inches from where he was aiming. Actually this wasnt occasional this was like every 20th shot. Now I dont know about some people but to me that seems like a lot of room for error. I have never had any problems with any of my mechanicals not expanding and I shot them when I was shooting 43 pounds out of a hoyt with a 27 inch draw using spitfires. They open fine becuase they work how they were designed. If you shoot fixed blade and they work for you then great! If you shoot expandables and they work for you then great! So I dont get why this is a bashfest on here. I guess its like teenage nature, I seem to do it to sometimes. I always think Im right then about, ahhh three days later or so i realize im wrong. So just give him helpful advice and quit with the bashing, what are we? A bunch of grownups?


Red:
That was probably the broadhead or the insert in the arrow.

Pink:
I have shot deer with 1800 + pounds of energy while rifle hunting. I have bullets fail to "mushroom" at close ranges. You are taking VERY unnecessary risks by shooting expendables. Just because it has worked, doesn't mean it will in the future. 
I get a ton of flak for shooting 40 or 45 yards at deer. This was at sixty pounds, with a lot of practice at that range.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

just because a fixed blade has worked doesnt mean it will in the future either. And no it wasnt any of the things you mentioned because he had them for long time and went thru diff arrows and broadheads it was jut the plane affect that i hear about with them. If expandables are a risk tell me why so many ppl use them? This is why you test the stuff before going into the field, so you know if it will open when it hits a target. IF you didnt test and it doesnt work then thats your prob but I for one test it everytime and have never had one get away. All my deer Ive shot with expandables which is only 5 at the moment but two 140 class bucks and 3 does and never had a problem with it. They even punched thru the shoulder when I shot a little forward on my first buck shooting 50 pounds. I shoot 60 now and like i said I havent experienced a problem. You could shoot a field tip and still kill a deer if you hit them where you were supposed to so Im pretty sure if the expandable didnt, for some reason, open all the way, then you could still kill it if you hit it where you should be hitting it, and if you dont, then no broadhead will help u much


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

N7709K said:


> Red:
> That was probably the broadhead or the insert in the arrow.
> 
> Pink:
> ...


Oh and btw bullets arent machined like broadheads are. They are much more subject to failure


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

just forget it anyways. Its not gonna do any good to try and tell me that I should make the switch because I will not do it and nobody is going to convince me otherwise, just like nobody can convince you to switch to mechanicals

Its like the old saying goes. If it aint broke dont fix it........Well i certainly dont think any of my hunting techniques are broke so therefore im not gonna fix it


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

hunter41606 said:


> oh and btw rory/mo are you like mister perfect? Like do you know exactly what type to shoot when to shoot it and all that? Ya i bet you do, but its your opinion not everyone elses. I bet nothing has ever escaped a shot that you took at it, i can tell


You're the second "Athens pro staff" member on this site that has been a dick. No way in hell I will even consider you guys in the future. Now, time to type up my response to your other posts on the latter part of this thread.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

hunter41606 said:


> just because a fixed blade has worked doesnt mean it will in the future either. And no it wasnt any of the things you mentioned because he had them for long time and went thru diff arrows and broadheads it was jut the plane affect that i hear about with them. If expandables are a risk tell me why so many ppl use them? This is why you test the stuff before going into the field, so you know if it will open when it hits a target. IF you didnt test and it doesnt work then thats your prob but I for one test it everytime and have never had one get away. All my deer Ive shot with expandables which is only 5 at the moment but two 140 class bucks and 3 does and never had a problem with it. They even punched thru the shoulder when I shot a little forward on my first buck shooting 50 pounds. I shoot 60 now and like i said I havent experienced a problem. You could shoot a field tip and still kill a deer if you hit them where you were supposed to so Im pretty sure if the expandable didnt, for some reason, open all the way, then you could still kill it if you hit it where you should be hitting it, and if you dont, then no broadhead will help u much


If exandables aren't a risk, then tell me why fixed blades are still even around? Why would you need to test things, if there's "no risk". And what if you do test it, and it doesn't work? Whose problem is it then? I'm guess you "punched" those expandables through the shoulder blade, not the bone. You're not going to find a broadhead that penetrates that knuckle.




hunter41606 said:


> just forget it anyways. Its not gonna do any good to try and tell me that I should make the switch because I will not do it and nobody is going to convince me otherwise, just like nobody can convince you to switch to mechanicals
> 
> Its like the old saying goes. If it aint broke dont fix it........Well i certainly dont think any of my hunting techniques are broke so therefore im not gonna fix it


Why would you wanna back out of an argument that you're trying to start? Don't you think you should at least back up what said, rather than run from it?


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

nah dude its just that you are being a dick to everyone else. I mean go read your responses and tell me that if someone else said those to somebody else you wouldnt say that they were being a dick. Dont take it out on the bow company. I just get mad when people post all this crap about how their gear is the best because it just is. Its the best because it works for you and thats all that matters. Just say no i dont like expandables because I dont think they work as advertised or something instead of basically bashing other ppl. Sorry for any troubles and like I said dont take it out on a perfectly good bow that you would probably like.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

I aint runnin from anything just tired of argueing. Its archers helping archers. And I never said they werent a risk but why did they even make expandables if fixed blades were perfect? Nothings perfect dude


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

oh and who was the other athens guy you said? All of them are way more helpful then me. This is like one of the only times Ive ever got this frusterated on AT, enough to say something that I shouldnt have actually, and it just bothers me that a lot of people think there stuff is the greatest out there because its what works for them. Im not perfect either and I hope I dont come off like I think I am or something. But as for the origianl question, yes rages are a good mechanical head, at least my three blades are but I shoot mostly spitfires, which are a solid head. I have friends who like the two blades so I assume those are good to


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

hunter41606 said:


> nah dude its just that you are being a dick to everyone else. I mean go read your responses and tell me that if someone else said those to somebody else you wouldnt say that they were being a dick. Dont take it out on the bow company. I just get mad when people post all this crap about how their gear is the best because it just is. Its the best because it works for you and thats all that matters. Just say no i dont like expandables because I dont think they work as advertised or something instead of basically bashing other ppl. Sorry for any troubles and like I said dont take it out on a perfectly good bow that you would probably like.


I'm not dude. I'm Rory. And no, I wouldn't say that someone was being a dick because of what I said. You're part of the bow company, so yes, I'm going to take it out on the bow company. Show me one instance where I said my gear is the best because it just is, I'd love to see where I said it. And how is telling someone they're not pushing enough KE to shoot a high KE head bashing? That's helping. 



hunter41606 said:


> I aint runnin from anything just tired of argueing. Its archers helping archers. And I never said they werent a risk but why did they even make expandables if fixed blades were perfect? Nothings perfect dude



You never said they weren't a risk? Then would you mind telling me what this means? " If expandables are a risk tell me why so many ppl use them?". They made expandables because they knew people would buy into it, even shooting low poundage bows.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

oh and btw yes shoulder blade is what i meant. Um I test it just like everyone should test any equiptement b4 heading out. Even fixed blade should be tested to see if they are sharp, loose blades, fly weird etc etc. And by testing I meant to see if they opened easily. I didnt mean a full blown test because I dont shoot my expandables at targets, that is a good way to ruin them. Like I said if it doesnt work and your aiming where you should be you should be fine. But also I have yet to "see" with my own two eyes, any expandable that didnt do its job right. A guy took an elk down with a field tip, so Im pretty sure a closed expandable would work just fine if it did happen to not open for some reason.... 

As for the other thing...I meant to say a big risk...I forgot to be nitpicky...sorry

Anyways again. Just kinda answering your questions i guess. Again Im sorry for coming off as a dick, just a little frusterated


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> Nothing at all. It's called ETHICS. People think Rages will perfom great out of a low KE bow, or even an untuned bow. Simply not true. Then they'll be the first to come on here and complain about the broadhead not doing their job, when it's actually user error. If you want to hear more about it all, go ahead and PM a guy on here that's had TONS of experience with them. His username is JV NC.


And the other time "Your asking for disaster" 
It is just as "ethical" To hunt with an expandable. Both kinds have their ups and downs. Im not saying these arent helpful just comes off a little bit strong for me. And some others apparently. Plus like I said my 27 inch 43 pound draw on my first bow worked just fine with spitfires which do take a little more to get them open then a rage does.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> Nothing at all. It's called ETHICS. People think Rages will perfom great out of a low KE bow, or even an untuned bow. Simply not true. Then they'll be the first to come on here and complain about the broadhead not doing their job, when it's actually user error. If you want to hear more about it all, go ahead and PM a guy on here that's had TONS of experience with them. His username is JV NC.





Rory/MO said:


> Make a good shot and that doesn't happen. Unbelievable.


exactly my point make a good shot and it dont matter what your using. See you helped me out here.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> Then what exactly is the point? Being too lazy to tune your bow? I'm not getting it. And no, when you shoot a bigger head the blood trail isn't always better. If mechanicals were perfect, nobody would shoot fixed blades:yawn:.


IF fixed blades were perfect nobody would shoot mechanicals


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

oh and btw i love to argure for the sake of argueing i do it all the time lol... So I really dont care how long this goes now, I just hope that it does end soon...Actually Idk i will probably not argue much anymore, but dont get me wrong, i love to argue. I think the debate team would be fun, cept I would feel like punching somebody/ something by the end of it lol


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

hunter41606 said:


> IF fixed blades were perfect nobody would shoot mechanicals



LMAO! You editted your post from saying you're done for real now, to "anyways again"
Wow. This website really cracks me up.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

lol that i did because i wasnt done....Ahh the magic of editing. I guess somebody is watching this like a hawk?


----------



## BIGBC (Jan 29, 2007)

hunter41606 said:


> lol that i did because i wasnt done....Ahh the magic of editing. I guess somebody is watching this like a hawk?


You are coming off really pretty bad in this thread.
+ its really annoying when one person has 14 posts on one page, why cant you say everything you want all at once ?

This thread is getting really silly.
Rory if I were you I would just leave it be, your wasting your time with this one.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

hunter41606 said:


> Oh and btw bullets arent machined like broadheads are. They are much more subject to failure



No. Bullets are less likely to fail than broadheads. A bullet doesn't have to mushroom to work, unlike where a broadhead has to cut.

And do you know how bullets are made. Any thing that is copper jacket is machined, just not as much as a BH.


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

hunter41606 said:


> oh and btw yes shoulder blade is what i meant. Um I test it just like everyone should test any equiptement b4 heading out. Even fixed blade should be tested to see if they are sharp, loose blades, fly weird etc etc. And by testing I meant to see if they opened easily. I didnt mean a full blown test because I dont shoot my expandables at targets, that is a good way to ruin them. Like I said if it doesnt work and your aiming where you should be you should be fine. But also I have yet to "see" with my own two eyes, any expandable that didnt do its job right. A guy took an elk down with a field tip, so Im pretty sure a closed expandable would work just fine if it did happen to not open for some reason....
> 
> As for the other thing...I meant to say a big risk...I forgot to be nitpicky...sorry
> 
> Anyways again. Just kinda answering your questions i guess. Again Im sorry for coming off as a dick, just a little frusterated




If you don't shoot your expandables, how do you know that they are gonna hit where you aim. And if they are that fragile that you can't practice with them because they might break, how do you know they will go through a deer, or other animal, it the shot is not ideal?


----------



## 2wyoming (Sep 5, 2007)

I dislike them.
Ive saw too many of them not do damage on a deer, and just break when they hit bone.

Ill stick with my Reapers


----------



## Shelby (Jan 10, 2004)

Rory/MO said:


> Just asking for disaster.


And you know this how?


----------



## Shelby (Jan 10, 2004)

Rory/MO said:


> If exandables aren't a risk, then tell me why fixed blades are still even around? Why would you need to test things, if there's "no risk". And what if you do test it, and it doesn't work? Whose problem is it then? I'm guess you "punched" those expandables through the shoulder blade, not the bone. You're not going to find a broadhead that penetrates that knuckle.
> 
> And if fixed were so great then why are expandables (Rage) even around? Same argument you're trying to make.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Shelby- I think I've left enough of my reasoning in this thread for you to go back and read everything that I said .


----------



## kattman (Jul 28, 2007)

*Ke*



Rory/MO said:


> Just asking for disaster.


I shoot them with only 60lb and 27 draw and have blown through deer with no problem out to 35 yards so far. Went through deer so fast never knew it was shot.

Depends on your bow set up and weight and KE of your set up. If you are shooitng an X force really no problem what so ever.


----------



## hunter41606 (Jan 13, 2008)

ya i realize they are machined just not as well. And I also dont target practice with them because targets are much harder than deer are. I mean yes sometimes you will hit bone, but why shoot a broad head that flies like a field tip into a target over and over? Just to dull it? IDK anyways good day and sorry once again for anything that was said that everyone disagrees with. Just stating my experiences and just trying to get people to look at both sides of things. Both broadheads have ups and downs and you will have to live with your choices but yes I do think Rage are a good choice and Ill c u all later. I have to much going on right now to waste anymore time with this. Science, Golf (which is quite fun) and shooting I really dont c much point to this anymore I guess. I just want the kid to know that Rage are good mechanical broadheads. GL to all if your going turkey hunting or some sort of hunting this spring, I know I personally cant wait for turkey hunting


----------

